# Kali enters the aero road helmet market with the all new Tava



## michael10 (Jul 1, 2015)

While on your site and looking at helmets a picture of popular model that was discontinued some time ago is going to be produced again. When i looked for it later could not locate info. Red & blue open design with a visor. Any info will help.
Thanks! Mike


----------

